# je suis descendue faire des courses



## amelie25

Bonsoir à tous, 
je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi on dit "J'*ai* descendu les archives (au sous-sol)." et "Je *suis* descendue faire des courses". Pourquoi dans le premier exemple, utilisons-nous l'auxiliaire avoir et dans le deuxième être ? Merci.


----------



## Chimel

Parce que dans le premier cas il s'agit du verbe transitif "descendre" (descendre quelque chose) et dans le second cas du verbe intransitif.

Il en va de même pour d'autres verbes, comme "rentrer" par exemple: "J'ai rentré la voiture au garage" mais "Je suis rentré tard".


----------



## amelie25

Oui, je connaissais cet aspect (avec les verbes descendre, monter, rentrer, passer, retourner...) mais "faire les courses" n'est-il pas COD? Désolée mais je suis un peu perdue de tant chercher...


----------



## Fred_C

amelie25 said:


> Oui, je connaissais cet aspect (avec les verbes descendre, monter, rentrer, passer, retourner...) mais "faire les courses" n'est-il pas COD? Désolée mais je suis un peu perdue de tant chercher...


Mais non, c'est un complément circonstanciel de but.
Ce serait un COD si vous étiez tueur à gage et que vous ayez un contrat sur un gars qui s'appelle "faire les courses".
(J'ai descendu "faire les courses")


----------



## amelie25

Fred_C said:


> Mais non, c'est un complément circonstanciel de but.
> Ce serait un COD si vous étiez tueur à gage et que vous ayez un contrat sur un gars qui s'appelle "faire les courses".
> (J'ai descendu "faire les courses")


 

Je ne suis pas très convaincue car je peux ajouter à cette phrase un CC de but comme par exemple : "Je suis descendu faire les courses pour éviter d'avoir à les faire ce soir. N'est-ce pas exact? 
D'autre part, dans votre explication, "descendre" a un sens différent à celui exposé (qui était un verbe de mouvement).
Merci


----------



## Fred_C

Eh bien ça vous fait deux compléments circonstanciels de but.
Rien d'extraordinaire.

J'espère que vous n'avez pas pris très au sérieux mon explication avec le gars qui s'appelle "faire les courses"...
Evidemment que le verbe "descendre" n'est pas un verbe de mouvement dans mon exemple, mais ce n'en est pas un non plus un dans "j'ai descendu les livres qui étaient sur l'étagère". Un verbe de mouvement ne peut pas avoir de complément d'objet.


----------



## amelie25

Fred_C said:


> Eh bien ça vous fait deux compléments circonstanciels de but.
> Rien d'extraordinaire.
> 
> (J'espère que vous n'avez pas pris très au sérieux mon explication avec le gars qui s'appelle "faire les courses"...)


 

:·) Non, je n'ai pas pris cette explication au sérieux mais dans votre exemple "descendre" avait un tout autre sens que celui qui me "pose problème", c'est-à-dire le mouvement, d'où cette remarque.
D'autre part, je ne savais pas qu'un même verbe pouvait avoir 2 CC de but . 
Donc, pour résumer: ces 6 verbes de mouvements, quand ils sont suivis de l'infinitif, ce dernier exprime toujours le but? Ce qui explique alors l'emploi de l'auxiliaire "être" ? Ai-je bien tout compris ?
Cependant, dans mes recherches j'ai trouvé ce document où il est dit que cette explication n'est que peu plausible (
http://books.google.fr/books?id=-7X...X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result#PPA185,M1


Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Fred_C

Voici ce que j'en pense.
Il n'y a pas de limites au nombre de compléments circonstanciels dans une proposition.
Stricto sensu, un complément circonstanciel n'a pas besoin d'une précision supplémentaire (circonstanciel de but, de cause, de conséquence) dans sa définition, c'est toujours un complément circonstanciel. Je veux dire que la différence entre un complément circonstanciel de but et un complément circonstanciel de temps n'est pas une différence de nature grammaticale, c'est simplement une différence de sens dans ce complément. 
La différence est donc sémantique.
Si l'ouvrage cité n'arrive pas à se faire une idée précise sur la nature exacte de ce complément circonstanciel, c'est qu'il a bien noté que ce n'est pas e_*xactement*_ un complément circonstanciel de but. L'ouvrage n'arrive pas à se faire une idée précise sur la sémantique de ce complément circonstanciel, (Et il n'est pas étonnant que cet ouvrage semble se soucier de cette précision : il ne s'agit pas d'un ouvrage de grammaire, mais d'un ouvrage de linguistique, ce qui est une discipline bien différente)
Quoi qu'il en soit, il s'agit bien d'un complément circonstanciel, ce qui est une nature grammaticale absolument différente d'un complément d'objet.

D'autre part, au sujet de la différence d'effet induit sur le locuteur entre "descendre faire les courses" et "descendre pour faire les courses", je l'explique tout personnellement en disant que la seconde fait intervenir une véritable proposition infinitive, alors que la première fait plutôt intervenir un tour très phrastique, héritage du supin latin, qui représentait une nature de proposition toute particulière.


----------



## amelie25

Merci beaucoup Fred; je sais que la différence entre un CC de lieu et un autre de manière est d'ordre sémantique mais ce que je ne savais pas, c'est que un même verbe pouvait avoir deux CC de temps ou de lieu ou de but... je croyais qu'il pouvait en avoir qu'un seul de chaque. Vous me comprenez? 

Et une petite remarque, dans l'ouvrage cité, l'auteur dit -certes sans grande précision-: "_Certains grammairiens conçoivent le constituant infinitival comme une sorte de complément de but abrégé "sans_ pour_"..._"; 
Mais je dois avouer que mes connaissances en ce domaine sont limitées...

Merci encore !


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, mais non.
Puisque la différence est uniquement d'ordre sémantique, il suffit que le sens locatif ou temporel des deux compléments circonstanciels soient légèrement différents pour qu'il n'y ait aucun inconvénient à ce qu'il y en ait deux.

Un exemple : "Je me suis réveillé [à sept heures] [quand le soleil s'est levé]".
Vous voyez bien qu'il y a deux compléments circonstanciels de temps. Ils n'indiquent pas la même précision, donc il n'y a pas de problème.

L'auteur de votre ouvrage n'a pas l'air très doué en grammaire, puisque lui aussi semble gêné par le fait qu'il puisse y avoir deux compléments circonstanciels de but, ce qui n'est absolument pas extraordinaire...


----------



## amelie25

Exact; dans votre exemple, tout est très clair ... mais le propre du CC n'est-il pas qu'il peut être déplaçable et/ou qu'il peut s'omettre ? Dans votre phrase, cela est tout à fait possible mais dans l'exemple avec lequel j'ai débuté cette conversation, cela n'est pas possible: 
*[déplacement] _Faire les courses, je suis descendue pour éviter d'avoir à les faire ce soir._ / 
[omission]* _Je suis descendue pour éviter de les faire ce soir._

Encore merci Fred.


----------



## Fred_C

La position d'un complément circonstanciel n'est pas beaucoup plus libre que celle d'un autre complément. Elle est réglée par des règles de syntaxe propres à chaque langue.

Il est bien connu par exemple qu'on ne peut pas placer un adverbe n'importe où.
"Trop j'ai fumé hier soir",
"Tard ne te couche pas",
etc...

Quant à votre omission "Je suis descendue pour éviter de les faire ce soir", elle est tout à fait possible.
(Dans un contexte où l'on sait pour quel nom le pronom "les" a été employé)


----------



## Gwynplaine

amelie25 said:


> Merci beaucoup Fred; je sais que la différence entre un CC de lieu et un autre de manière est d'ordre sémantique mais ce que je ne savais pas, c'est que un même verbe pouvait avoir deux CC de temps ou de lieu ou de but... je croyais qu'il pouvait en avoir qu'un seul de chaque. Vous me comprenez?



Bonjour,
Je voudrais faire remarquer que ça me paraît tout à fait possible qu'une phrase ait deux CC de temps :

_Je viendrai te voir tous les jours dès que je serai rentré de vacances._

ou deux CC de lieu :

_Je vivais à Paris dans une chambre de bonne._

De tels tours me paraissent tout à fait naturel.

Cela dit, il me semble que dans la phrase que vous citez, les compléments circonstanciels de but ne sont pas tout à fait sur le même plan :
_
Je suis descendu faire les courses pour acheter de quoi manger_.

_Faire les courses_ est CC de _Je suis descendu_, alors que je dirais que _pour acheter de quoi manger_ est plutôt CC de _faire les courses_, non ?


----------



## amelie25

Bonjour, 
je comprends bien que selon la nature grammaticale du CC, il peut y avoir des règles, surtout en ce qui concerne les adverbes, mais pour le cas de propositions comme "dès que je serai rentrée", il me semble qu'il n'y a de règle particulière. Nous pouvons la placer en début de phrase ou après le verbe sans que la phrase ne soit incorrecte, non? De là, l'exemple que j'avais donné (F_aire les courses, je suis descendue pour éviter d'avoir à les faire ce soir_). 
Merci à tous les deux pour vos explications.


----------



## Vergari

amelie25 said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi on dit "J'*ai* descendu les archives (au sous-sol)." et "Je *suis* descendue faire des courses". Pourquoi dans le premier exemple, utilisons-nous l'auxiliaire avoir et dans le deuxième être ? Merci.



Bonjour amelie25:

Qui descend? Toi ou les archives?

A bientôt!


----------



## DaniL

Bonjour !

J'ai déjà écrit un mail à l'Académie française au sujet de la mobilité des CC et voici leur réponse :

« Les compléments circonstanciels sont de deux types :

- les compléments circonstanciels adjoints qui ont une véritable autonomie dans la phrase et peuvent être supprimés ;

- les compléments circonstanciels intégrés dont l'autonomie est moindre : ils peuvent être d'expression facultative comme les compléments adverbiaux ("il écrit au stylo") ou non facultatifs et on les appelle alors expansions contraintes du verbe. »

J'espère que cela vous aidera. Personnellement, je n'ai pu trouver cet explication dans aucune grammaire. J'ai chez moi _Grammaire méthodique du français_ (Riegel, Pellat, Rioul), un bouquin de 646 pages - on croirait y pouvoir tout trouver, mais les auteurs s'emmêlent parfois les pinceaux.


----------



## DaniL

Vergari said:


> Bonjour amelie25:
> 
> Qui descend? Toi ou les archives?
> 
> A bientôt!



Les deux ? Elle avec les archives dans les mains ?


----------



## Fred_C

> mais le propre du CC n'est-il pas qu'il peut être déplaçable


 
La réponse est non. Cette caractéristique n'est pas le propre du complément circonstanciel.

Ce n'est pas moi qui viens de l'inventer.
On vous a donné des contre-exemples avec des adverbes, 
mais vous continuez à le mettre en doute avec des propositions...

D'autre part, le fait que "pour éviter de les faire ce soir" soit complément circonstanciel de la proposition "faire les courses" est tout à fait vrai, ça m'avait échappé.
Le fait que cela avait échappé à l'auteur de votre ouvrage ne m'inspire pas confiance sur la qualité de cet ouvrage en tant qu'ouvrage de grammaire.
(Et de toutes façons, c'est un ouvrage de linguistique...)


----------

